# Idaho Falls Idaho senior golden



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

What shelter is he in. What is the petfinder link.
email the golden ret. rescue in ID and ask how you could adopt him.
www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Otd*

OTD

Here is the Blind/Deaf Senior Golden Ret. called OTD

Older than Dirt
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14041243



*OTD(Older than Dirt) is blind and deaf but a nice dog. My Contact InfoIdaho *Falls Animal Shelter 
Idaho Falls, ID 
208-612-8670 
Email Idaho Falls Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Idaho Falls Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook

OTD

Idaho Falls Animal Shelter
Idaho Falls, ID
208-612-8670 
[email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

this breaks my heart. Luna where are you located? Can we get someone to pull him?

I sent an email to Utah rescue and Inland Empire rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor old guy. He needs a better name after his rescue, too! Hope someone can pull him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad. He must be so scared.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

How cruel. Who names a sweet old soul that. Bless you for taking the seniors in. I am sorry you lost your Golden. 
At some point I want to adopt Seniors but lost my 11yo in April and every senior I look at reminds me of her The seniors are so special and deserve only the best in their final years. Right now I went the total opposite direction and adopted a 2 yr old. He is a handful and wanted it that way or I would just grieve all the time.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,poor guy.I hope someone will pull him for better place.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am in the northwesr corner of Colorado.I spoke with the guy that usually does transports fom Denver to the east coast,and he has a transport friend that may be able to bring him here.he is calling him today.The shelter is closed on the weekends,but I emailed to let them know we would love to have him.he looks so sad.if anyone has any ideas,let me know.,and thank you for posting his photo.he looks just like my golden of 18 years we just lost.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How sad.. I hope something is able to be worked out to get him out of there soon!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope everything works out with the transport. Bless you Luna2 for taking this pup. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you,I will definetly keep you posted.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Luna , I do hope it all works out and you can take this dear golden into your life . Best Wishes!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Luna2, fingers crossed that the transport works out and that precious old gold gets safely to your home. Are you on the Western Slope?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

I emld Carol at Inland Empire in spokane, WA

[email protected]
http://iegrr.org/

Call there on Monday and see if she can pull him for you and keep him safe until he gets to you.
How far are you from Idaho?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

yes,we are up in mountains,about an hour from the woming border.this guy is in the southeastern part of Idaho,so its not too far, I think its about a seven hour drive,Ill need to mapquest it.the transport is a dobe rescue,but he pulls from there,and may be able to pull him Monday or tuesday and will meet me in wyoming..if Im not mistaken, there used to be a golden rescue in wyoming,that was very helpful,Ill check it out.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Luna2, send me a PM and I will try to get you a person's name in Wyoming who volunteers with Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

ok,from what I gathered tonight,this guy was reclaimed by his owners.this is a very high kill shelter,but the volunteer I spoke with tonight said he is no longer there,but will double check tomorrow.she is a huge fan of goldens as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg*

Carol from Inland Empire emld a lady Joan Smith in ID about the Golden

Carol,

I am connecting you here with Lisa Voigt,
[email protected]
a volunteer at the shelter.

Lisa, see email below from Carol. Can you help her get this golden? Carol is located in Spokane, so I might need to help with transport.

[email protected]



*LUNA PLEASE CHECK ON MONDAY TO MAKE SURE HE IS SAFE.*


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

turns out ths guy is still at the shelter and Lisa is pulling him today.we have transport for him to come here wednesday.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

this is so great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you are such a terrific person to provide a furever home for this golden. 

just think how you can spoil him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Now maybe we could come up with something different that O T D stands for rather than older than dirt?

or a better name? or change the D to a B (like some of us did with report cards? not!!!!!) and he could be Only The Best?????????????????????

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

*Luna2:Send me your email address and I will email you all the msgs. regarding Willie!*

Carol from Inland Empire emld. some other ladies in Golden Ret. Rescue and I just got this msg. about him. He WAS NOT reclaimed but was in quarantine.

Here is Lisa's msg.

I’ve just returned from the shelter….and the emergency vet. This poor guy is in such bad shape. Lynn..I’m sorry to say that yes he was still there. They had put him in quarantine…who knows why for sure. Sad Sad. I feel horrible that he was there and I didn’t know it. At any rate.

He is at the vet now. I could not leave him there, he is in poor condition. He had mats everywhere that I got some cut off. Fleas,(treated with Frontline) filth, horrendous eye and nose condition, not to mention testicular tumors. They took blood to see what is going on besides the obvious. He is also emaciated. He is soooo sweet.

Soooo…from here…he is at the emergency vet…which luckily is in my vets office. I will chat with him in the a.m. to see what he thinks we should do from here. IF he has cancer we will make some decisions about letting him live out some time with dignity. IF they can


Hi All, Ok, this dog is going to get pulled today one way or another. I am heartsick that I didn’t know he was back there…I could have had him out and in a safe place right now…but I can’t go back so…moving forward. I just got off the phone with the gal who first inquired about him. She is in Colorado, we are working on transport. I feel pretty confident we can get him there this week. IF for some reason that can’t work, can we still send him to you Carol? I can for sure get him there next weekend. I want him to have double back up..I feel like I let him down. 

Thank you all for your caring hearts!
Lisa

From: Lisa Voigt [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, June 28, 2009 9:36 AM
To: 'Joan Smith'; 'Carol Golden Rescue'; '[email protected]'
Cc: 'Julia Townsend '
Subject: RE: Idaho Falls Idaho Senior Golden blind and deaft

Good morning! Ok..I am so glad you all asked. I do have another person who called me about this dog. I thought FOR SURE he had been reclaimed..so I called the shelter Just in case… and he is in quarantine…not a good place since nobody can see him there. But, its not as load and he would be easier to take care of there. Anyway..I am so glad I checked..or who knows what might have happened.

At any rate..I do believe I can get this dog to Spokane next weekend. 

I have a call in to the gal who said she would take him, but she is in Colorado, and I may struggle to get him there.

I can get him to Spokane next weekend tho. :O) I’ve already contacted someone..I will need to have him fostered however..he won’t be safe at the shelter.

I’ll be in touch after I talk to the gal in Colorado.

Many thanks everybody!
Lisa

[email protected]

Thanks, Lisa. Carol may be working today, but I'm sure will check in soon.

Keep us posted. If the dog needs to go to Carol, I will help.

Joan Smith Idaho Domestic Animal Welfare Group 208-283-9513
[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor old boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Idaho*

THIS sweet Golden Ret. has been pulled from Shelter and yesterday was at vet and he has some GOld. Ret. ladies in ID that will take him in!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another HEART WARMING UPDATE!!*

ANOTHER HEART WARMING UPDATE FROM LISA VOIGHT:

Ok…Sorry this is so delayed. Wanted to update you all on Willie..FINALLY!



So, he is still at our vet because he had so many fleas that they wanted to make sure that there were no left that could infect the foster parent.


After Hillary and I had a nice long talked we decided it would be best for Willie to go to Sandra and Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies..GRRR. They have an amazing home already lined up for him with some people who just lost their 14 y.o. GR that was deaf and blind too.

They are a very mellow home with lots of love to give to this deserving fighter.


He will have his swollen testicles removed..there doesn’t seem to be any cancer. We’ve had x-rays done, blood work done. He will have to have drops in his eyes the rest of his life.

GRRR will be able to provide him all of these things once he arrives there. He has been getting the best of care at my vets. He has been washed and stolen the hearts of many in there. One of the vet techs is totally in love with him. :O) my vet has been amazing in helping this guy.

He will be with my partner in HART (Julia Townsend) until 5:00 today and then on to his foster dad’s until Sunday when he will fly with PNP to Casper, then will continue on to Golden Colorado.

I want to thank you all for your compassion and caring hearts. I’m so thankful that Hillary called Lynn and Lynn called me about him. I had no idea he was stuck in the back…with that we were able to save his life..I guarantee he would have been “E”d on Monday. PHEW!!! That was a close call.

Anyway…thank you all again I am proud to be in a network of such wonderful people!
Hugs to you all!
Lisa

HART

Helping Animals Rescue Team

208.317.6102


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who helped save Willie's life. He will be in the best of hands with GRRR! I'm sure his new family is waiting with bated breath for him to arrive in Colorado


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn's Fan*

Finn's Fan

You are the angels!!! Please keep us posted on Willie and when he gets to his foster family!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So glad this dear boy has a home to go to and some wonderful caring people along the way to help this happen for him!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW........I never knew there were such caring people until I joined this forum. Thank you for taking care of Willie. Good things will come to you guys for sure.
Wagondog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pilots N Paws*

*and God Bless Pilots N Paws-they are flying Willie to his new home on sunday
A.M.
These are volunteer pilots that volunteer their time to fly dogs to their new homes or rescues-particularly older, or special needs dogs!!!*


----------

